# "Goodbye now, take care...shhhh...just go!"



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Thanks for letting me hang out for a while, share poop stories and pick your brains about what does and doesn't work regarding human waste management! We won't be renewing our Vendor status, since our product is probably better used in short term emergency situations, rather than hard core prepping (you guys are way ahead of us with your composting toilets, etc...).

Either way, I'm grateful for the conversations, poop related and otherwise!

Since so many of you post anonymously, I feel like I haven't gotten to know you as well as I wish I would have, but I just made stuff up in my head of what you all sound and look like 

Anyway, if you need anything or are interested in our products, you can always contact me directly at [email protected] or check us out on Facebook. Have a lovely summer and stay hilarious (I've had some good laughs here)!

Best,
Juliane

Sales Manager, Cleanwaste


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Thanks for letting me hang out for a while, share poop stories and pick your brains about what does and doesn't work regarding human waste management! We won't be renewing our Vendor status, since our product is probably better used in short term emergency situations, rather than hard core prepping (you guys are way ahead of us with your composting toilets, etc...).
> 
> ...


Cleanwaste Juliane,
Since I am sending you this message privately, it is OK for you to come clean (hee hee... get it come CLEAN) and let me know who your favorite was? I won't tell the others. Thanks


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Come in and chat with us anyway. And I know I was her favorite.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just because you're no longer a vendor, doesn't mean you can't come and visit. Besides, our posts might give you another idea for a product.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Slippy, you know I have a soft spot for you...and well, Mrs Inor wrote a lovely/hilarious/frank review of our toilet, so how could I possibly choose. There are also a few others that have made my work day a little funner, so thank you! Thanks for the open invitation paraquack!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Slippy, you know I have a soft spot for you...and well, Mrs Inor wrote a lovely/hilarious/frank review of our toilet, so how could I possibly choose. There are also a few others that have made my work day a little funner, so thank you! Thanks for the open invitation paraquack!


Mrs Inor is never one to miss an opportunity to talk shit...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope you still pop in and see what's goin on..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

take care sweetheart, be well.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

don't leave me alone with these freaks


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> don't leave me alone with these freaks


Who says I'm any less of a freak?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Why leave? There is no minimum post requirement, you know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the first day or two you were here you discovered that sometimes this is a tough crowd.
But you perservered, and that says a lot about your character.
You have my respect, and that is something that is earned. Never given.
Stick around, we like you.:-D


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

This is the first time I've seen your product. I will look into it further !


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the first day or two you were here you discovered that sometimes this is a tough crowd.
> But you perservered, and that says a lot about your character.
> You have my respect, and that is something that is earned. Never given.
> Stick around, we like you.:-D


Why, thank you, sir *blush* right back atcha!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> This is the first time I've seen your product. I will look into it further !


Great! Let me know if you have questions! Everyone on here will attest to the fact that I love talking sh*t...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Great! Let me know if you have questions! Everyone on here will attest to the fact that I love talking sh*t...


It is a good product. We bought one and are very happy with it. The neighbors, not so much since I have taken to doing my "morning constitutional" on our back deck.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Who says I'm any less of a freak?


you're leaving so you must be


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, if you really must make like poop and hit the trail, we wish you the best.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

When cleanwaste leaves instead of Taps being played, will we here the sound of a flushing toilet?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Say it isn't so!! 
I loved shooting the shit with you!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Another one down the toilet. Flush well my friend.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Girl, You are the shit! (and I say this with utmost respect). Be well...and regular..:grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Girl, You are the shit! (and I say this with utmost respect). Be well...and regular..:grin:


Best post of the day! Good one BL!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> you're leaving so you must be


Just trying to spread the freaky-ness around a bit


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Girl, You are the shit! (and I say this with utmost respect). Be well...and regular..:grin:


Ahahahahahaahahaha, just made my Monday morning


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Cleanwaste said:


> Who says I'm any less of a freak?


Pics or it didn't happen 

Stick around.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Stick around.


Hey, that picture is actually me, so there  I didn't get the memo about anonymity until I already posted it....oops... but I see the same goes for you!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like to use my real picture after I get to know a group - it helps to know that a person really is behind the post. Most people who use a picture don't use one of themselves - out of shyness or anonymity - either way I never assume that a picture is actually of that person. It is nice to know that you are as you represent yourself.

I hate to see you go but I can understand that your time here began as part of your job and it may not be as "enjoyable" from your point of view. I liked you and your posts - especially the ones with double meanings. It is fun to play those kind of games on a forum that doesn't get all up tight about it.

Stay if you will,
Go if you must,
Remain ever near,
in love and trust.

Paul


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I like to use my real picture after I get to know a group - it helps to know that a person really is behind the post. Most people who use a picture don't use one of themselves - out of shyness or anonymity - either way I never assume that a picture is actually of that person. It is nice to know that you are as you represent yourself.
> 
> I hate to see you go but I can understand that your time here began as part of your job and it may not be as "enjoyable" from your point of view. I liked you and your posts - especially the ones with double meanings. It is fun to play those kind of games on a forum that doesn't get all up tight about it.
> 
> ...


Awww, Paul, thank you. That was sweet


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Come on Cleanwaste... Admit it. You like us. Why don't you just come back just for some fun and laughs once in a while. We are a colorful group after all. 

If it will help make you feel more welcome, I will commit to starting a thread specifically about poop at least once per week. What do you say?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cleanwaste said:


> Hey, that picture is actually me, so there  I didn't get the memo about anonymity until I already posted it....oops... but I see the same goes for you!


Yeah, sure that picture is really you! Right!
How do we know your name's not really Bubba and you are male that is 6'3", 280 pounds and covered with prison tattoos?:-D


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Inor said:


> Come on Cleanwaste... Admit it. You like us. Why don't you just come back just for some fun and laughs once in a while. We are a colorful group after all.
> 
> If it will help make you feel more welcome, I will commit to starting a thread specifically about poop at least once per week. What do you say?


Yeah, I admit, I do like you guys...and gals. As you can see I keep coming back to my "goodbye" thread...I am fooling nobody around here. Ha, I'll keep checking back in, especially if you make good on your promise


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, sure that picture is really you! Right!
> How do we know your name's not really Bubba and you are male that is 6'3", 280 pounds and covered with prison tattoos?:-D


I guess you DON'T know, RPD....muahahahahaha


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

She can't leave for good - she fits in too well.


----------

